# Marijuana Bonsai



## Frank Zappa (Feb 13, 2009)

Greetings fellow smokers and cultivators

I'll quickly explain my situation. As it is something i havent read much about, i think it will be an interesting thread, and everyone's opinion is wellcome, as long as it is fundamented 

I smoke daily one joint, and taking one extra joint each week, its all i smoke, so as you can presume, i dont need much. I did some research, read some books, including The Marijuana Grower's Bibble and many others about cannabis, and i found out the resolution to my problem:

A MARIJUANA BONSAI

Here is a pic of one i liked very much, and the way i intend mine to be:

http://www.artofbonsai.org/galleries/images/halloween_2007/halloween_2007_ulf_Cannabis_sativa.jpg

I have read much also about the art of making a Bonsai, so i know how to make one

Here is what i have now:

I have five new seedlings each one week old in the same vase, growing outdoors.

My questions are:

1. What are the probabilities of me having one female plant in those 5 seedlings? Do i need to plant more seeds?

2. As i only need one small plant, and as i intend to grow it more naturaly possible so, no nutrients or fertilizers, is it best to grow it outdoors or indoors?

3. What is the basic gear i need to buy, you know, in terms of light, etc, for my plant to vegetate and flower? Please, read carefully that i intend to grow it the more naturaly possible, so, no fancy 300$ light kits or wathever.

4. Did i commit any mistake so far? I germinated the seeds, putted the ones in the container (8 8  all with room and space, and i'm growing the seedlings outside, in my garden. This is what i have done.

So far, i only need answers to these questions.

If anyone is interested in this art of marijuana growing, i can post my pics, and with all your help, i can writte a new thread all about naturally grown marijuana bonsai for the interested eyes.

Farewell fellow smokers and cultivators, and happy growing and smoking


----------



## multisonic (Feb 13, 2009)

that pic looks super photoshoppped!!!! even to my drunken eyes!!!


----------



## TheDankness (Feb 13, 2009)

Frank Zappa said:


> I have five new seedlings each one week old in the same vase, growing outdoors...
> 
> ...2. As i only need one small plant, and as i intend to grow it more naturaly possible so, no nutrients or fertilizers, is it best to grow it outdoors or indoors?


First of all, NEVER grow more than one plant in the same container, they will be almost impossible to separate, and you will need to separate them if you want to grow them to their full potential.

Next, its not a question of whether or not to use nutrients, you MUST use nutrients for your plant to survive. That's like a human not eating. If you want it to be natural, buy natural and organic nutrients, don't starve your plant. Outdoors plants receive nutrients from rainwater and soil, indoors you have to supplement them or they will die. 

BTW nutrients are completely natural, they existed long before humans were chemically manufacturing them.


----------



## edux10 (Feb 13, 2009)

TheDankness said:


> First of all, NEVER grow more than one plant in the same container, they will be almost impossible to separate, and you will need to separate them if you want to grow them to their full potential.
> 
> Next, its not a question of whether or not to use nutrients, you MUST use nutrients for your plant to survive. That's like a human not eating. If you want it to be natural, buy natural and organic nutrients, don't starve your plant. Outdoors plants receive nutrients from rainwater and soil, indoors you have to supplement them or they will die.
> 
> BTW nutrients are completely natural, they existed long before humans were chemically manufacturing them.


 
I have heard some professional growers saying that in some occasions 2 plants in a container is fine. look at the Tiny Bomb article in Dank by subcool. You just got to know your plants really well and know what you are doing.

Yes, you have to give plants nutes for them to survive but when you use soil many newbes don`t understant that there are nutes in the soil already but they do run out. They use it and it works with just water, then it just stops working for some reason, what they don`t realize is that the nutes in the soil have ran out.


----------



## TheDankness (Feb 13, 2009)

edux10 said:


> I have heard some professional growers saying that in some occasions 2 plants in a container is fine. look at the Tiny Bomb article in Dank by subcool. You just got to know your plants really well and know what you are doing.
> 
> Yes, you have to give plants nutes for them to survive but when you use soil many newbes don`t understant that there are nutes in the soil already but they do run out. They use it and it works with just water, then it just stops working for some reason, what they don`t realize is that the nutes in the soil have ran out.


I guess it wouldn't matter having two *females* in the same container. But what does he do when he finds out one is male. Sure you can cut it off, but its roots are there to stay, and that's room that could have gone to the females roots. Plus, what is the point of putting two plants in the same container, you'll just get two small plants as opposed to one big one...


----------



## Mammath (Feb 13, 2009)

Frank Zappa said:


> Greetings fellow smokers and cultivators
> 
> I'll quickly explain my situation. As it is something i havent read much about, i think it will be an interesting thread, and everyone's opinion is wellcome, as long as it is fundamented
> 
> ...


Even though your only smoking one joint a day a plant that size is going to yield about enough smoke to last you a few weeks. If you want to keep yourself supplied you will probably need to grow about 3 or 4 of those little ones every 3 months.

The probability of getting a female plant with 2 seeds in 50%, 5 seeds probably 80-90%.

You can't grow without fertiliser. If your aiming to have so much control over your grow you will need control over your environment therefore growing indoors is what you need to do.

If you don't want to spend money you won't be able to grow indoors.

The only way to grow outdoors and get what you think you need is to plant late in the season so your plants stay small.

I think you need to re-think a lot of things. Yeah, and make sure your plants are in separate pots.


----------



## Frank Zappa (Feb 13, 2009)

Mammath said:


> Even though your only smoking one joint a day a plant that size is going to yield about enough smoke to last you a few weeks. If you want to keep yourself supplied you will probably need to grow about 3 or 4 of those little ones every 3 months.
> 
> The probability of getting a female plant with 2 seeds in 50%, 5 seeds probably 80-90%.
> 
> ...



First of all, thanks to everyone who shared their wisdom. As i intent to learn and grow with my mistakes, here ks what i am going to do first thing in the morning, tomorrow:

1. Buy ten small containers, one for each plant. I only have 5 seedlings, but i have 5 more waiting to be planted. This will cover what you said about the amount i smoke

2. Carefully plant one seedling in each container, with soil with pH of 7

3. Buy nutrients. I need help here. I'm totaly new to this concept of nourishing plants with nutrients.

Here are the questions that rose up:

1. Wich nutrients to buy? I dont even know what they look like, brands, or whathever. I need all the help here.

2. Will 10 seedlings germinate enough females? How many females may i expect with 10 seedlings?

Keep up the wisdom coming and your joints lighten up, for we are in to sume super cool kind raising plants 

Thanks again fellas


----------



## SenorSanteria (Feb 13, 2009)

Expect a 50/50 male female ratio. That part is up to nature. You could get 10 females. You could get 10 males. (that would suck, but ive seen it happen). Generally though, the ratio is near 50/50.

For nutes, youll need to know whan NPK ratios are. This is the formula on the nute bag that tells you whats in it. Its three numbers, like 20-20-20. The first number is Nitrogen, which you want to give the plant lots of during veg (18+ hrs of light). During this time, the plant should recieve some P and K (phosphorus and potassium, respectively), but not as much as nitrogen. A good veg nute would be, for example, 10-5-5.

Each number represents a percentage. That means, the numbers themselves are only as important as the other numbers theyre being compared to. A 20-20-20 mix is exactly the same as a 5-5-5 mix or a 10-10-10 mix.

For flowering, the plant needs much more P and K, but mainly P. The plant needs much less nitrogen when flowering. Some will tell you to give it NONE, but I think some is still good to have. A good flowering nute would be like 5-15-10, or similar. This type of ratio has less nitrogen (5%), a lot of phosphorus (15%), and a good amount of potassium (10%). The nutes should be applied as the directions on them indicate for indoor plants, but starting slowly. Start at 1/4 strength and work your way up to a full strength feeding.

Let me know if that makes sense. That was "nutes in a nutshell"


----------



## Frank Zappa (Feb 13, 2009)

SenorSanteria said:


> Expect a 50/50 male female ratio. That part is up to nature. You could get 10 females. You could get 10 males. (that would suck, but ive seen it happen). Generally though, the ratio is near 50/50.
> 
> For nutes, youll need to know whan NPK ratios are. This is the formula on the nute bag that tells you whats in it. Its three numbers, like 20-20-20. The first number is Nitrogen, which you want to give the plant lots of during veg (18+ hrs of light). During this time, the plant should recieve some P and K (phosphorus and potassium, respectively), but not as much as nitrogen. A good veg nute would be, for example, 10-5-5.
> 
> ...



Dude, thank you millions of times. I tink i got it straight. I'll and to my list:

1. Buy nutrients. On bottle strong in nitrogen other strong in phosphatos.

Is this right?

Questions that rose up:

1. Since my plants are one week old, how old will they be when they start vegetating, and how old will they be when they start flowering?

2. What gear will i need to activate vegetating and flowering? Will nature fill this up or is it necessary to buy light gear?

Well, again, thanks for all your wisdom  let the marijuana grow free!!!!


----------



## TheDankness (Feb 13, 2009)

Frank Zappa said:


> Dude, thank you millions of times. I tink i got it straight. I'll and to my list:
> 
> 1. Buy nutrients. On bottle strong in nitrogen other strong in phosphatos.
> 
> ...


First, since you want to be natural, I recommend buying organic fertilizers. The one I use is PureBlend Pro, they make a full spectrum veg fertilizer and bloom fertilizer. Maryjane is an annual, and it blooms outdoors when the photoperiod(hours of light) shortens at the end of the growing season. So if you want to grow them outdoors, they will flower when the amount of daylight hours diminish and then you won't need "light gear" or timers. You can induce flowering at any stage of the plants development indoors, simply by giving it 12 hours of darkness, and 12 hours of light, this will force it into thinking the growing season is ending and it will flower. The plant is born in a vegetative state. As long as you give the plant 18 hours of light or more it will remain in a vegatative state, growing larger and larger. The plant will double to triple in size from the point you induce flower up until harvest. Thats just the basics.

P.S. Yes if you want to grow indoors you need some powerful light gear hahaha. Remember, the idea is to simulate a sun hahaha.


----------



## Frank Zappa (Feb 13, 2009)

TheDankness said:


> First, since you want to be natural, I recommend buying organic fertilizers. The one I use is PureBlend Pro, they make a full spectrum veg fertilizer and bloom fertilizer. Maryjane is an annual, and it blooms outdoors when the photoperiod(hours of light) shortens at the end of the growing season. So if you want to grow them outdoors, they will flower when the amount of daylight hours diminish and then you won't need "light gear" or timers. You can induce flowering at any stage of the plants development indoors, simply by giving it 12 hours of darkness, and 12 hours of light, this will force it into thinking the growing season is ending and it will flower. The plant is born in a vegetative state. As long as you give the plant 18 hours of light or more it will remain in a vegatative state, growing larger and larger. The plant will double to triple in size from the point you induce flower up until harvest. Thats just the basics.
> 
> P.S. Yes if you want to grow indoors you need some powerful light gear hahaha. Remember, the idea is to simulate a sun hahaha.



Well, so i figured out this:

Only in indoor growing i can simulate the flowering, so i decided i'll grow mine indoors.

Questions that rose up:

1. What light gear will i need? Remember we are talking about small and few plants, five, in the best picture.

By the way, something i must say:

I looked at my seedlings today and i saw some bugs, the size of this dot --->. , that looked like tiny tiny little spiders. they have no colour. i read some stuff and i think its spider mites.

Question that rose up:

1. Can these little things harm my plants?

Again, thanks to everyone, and FREE THE WEED


----------



## MrFishy (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, mites'll ruin a grow left unchecked, and can suck the juices out of a little plantling pretty quick. Any product containing pyrethrums may help, or you can use Neems Oil. You cannot just leave them be. 
A temporary solution may be washing them off in the sink, assuming the plants are small. They tend to congregate on the undersides of the leaves, especially where the leave meets the stem.

There are lots of fixes, but you gotta get on it quickly with seedlings.


----------



## MrFishy (Feb 13, 2009)

Also, maybe look into some of these RIU member tobacco mixtures. 
Some claim to be 100%. 
Mites hate moisture and cool temps.


----------



## Frank Zappa (Feb 13, 2009)

MrFishy said:


> Also, maybe look into some of these RIU member tobacco mixtures.
> Some claim to be 100%.
> Mites hate moisture and cool temps.



I heard the sun kills them. if i leave my plants in the sun, will the mites die?

Please help me with the light gear


----------



## TheDankness (Feb 13, 2009)

Frank Zappa said:


> I heard the sun kills them. if i leave my plants in the sun, will the mites die?
> 
> Please help me with the light gear


For five bonsai sized plants I guess a 250 watt hps would work. Since you're kind of new at this I would get one of those mini systems that include a bulb, reflector and they have an internal ballast, it'll run a little over $100. Really simple all ready to go in one compact reflector housing. You'll need that and a timer to control photoperiod, they're cheap though. Then you just plug the light cord into the timer, the timer into the wall, and you're set. Have you thought about soil? Its also best to go organic there too, a good starter mix is a 50/50 blend of promix(organic potting soil) and perlite.

If you can't afford the hps I would go with a butt ton of warm white and daylight 27 watt cfl's hung all around your plants. That will be far more difficult to do however...

Sorry but I can't help with the mites, its never happened to me personally. I heard those suckers really can ruin a grow though...


----------



## TheDankness (Feb 13, 2009)

Here's a link to a 400 watt hps, turns out its only about 10 bucks more than the 250 and it will give you denser buds. Sorry but it looks like the price tag is closer to $175 for the mini enclosed units...

http://www.thegrowlight.com/sun-system-2-400w-hps-high-pressure-enclosed-ballast-mini-system.html

Here's a cheapo remote ballast 250 watt for $120:

http://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=47994


----------



## Frank Zappa (Feb 14, 2009)

TheDankness said:


> Here's a link to a 400 watt hps, turns out its only about 10 bucks more than the 250 and it will give you denser buds. Sorry but it looks like the price tag is closer to $175 for the mini enclosed units...
> 
> http://www.thegrowlight.com/sun-system-2-400w-hps-high-pressure-enclosed-ballast-mini-system.html
> 
> ...



So i figured it out, if you grow cheap, cheap is what you get.

Everything i putted in my list i did. I bought the nutrients, the containers, and its all set up. I checked the plants and every single one is growing a new leaf, so, good improvementes 

I got it straight, the only question i have is:

1. What HPS means?Everyone advised me to buy CFL. What is the difference?

Again, thanks to you all, and FREE THE WEED 

PS: there is this store, very close to my house, and it sells light kits. If i could find them here it would be such an help. The links of the lights and reflector is:

Light: http://www.theartofjoint.com/site/?ctipo=&elprod=54

Reflector: http://www.theartofjoint.com/site/?ctipo=&elprod=413

Is it worth buying? Is it a good deal?

Any questions with the translation, ask me. I'll be online, so i'll answer right away


----------



## Fuzzotany (Feb 14, 2009)

You're looking at just the bulb, it CAN NOT go in a regular receptacle, you'll need what's called a BALLAST, which is another word for transformer which will make sure your light is getting the right amount of electricity. This applies to HPS High Pressure Sodium and Metal Halide lights. You can make your own CFL fixture very easily, and with a little electrical knowledge you can make some pretty badass ones. Rule of thumb is my book is 8,000 lumens per sq ft or about 25,000 lumens per sq meter. Make plans, draw them, revise them, make your calculations... then build. That pic you posted, way photoshopped - but you can grow a decent plant in a small pot.


----------



## Frank Zappa (Feb 14, 2009)

Fuzzotany said:


> You're looking at just the bulb, it CAN NOT go in a regular receptacle, you'll need what's called a BALLAST, which is another word for transformer which will make sure your light is getting the right amount of electricity. This applies to HPS High Pressure Sodium and Metal Halide lights. You can make your own CFL fixture very easily, and with a little electrical knowledge you can make some pretty badass ones. Rule of thumb is my book is 8,000 lumens per sq ft or about 25,000 lumens per sq meter. Make plans, draw them, revise them, make your calculations... then build. That pic you posted, way photoshopped - but you can grow a decent plant in a small pot.


So, is this kit a good deal? It has the lamp, reflector and the ballast:

http://www.alojadamaria.com/product/495


----------



## Fuzzotany (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't know your currency, shop around though as you'll find huge differences in prices out there.


----------



## Frank Zappa (Feb 14, 2009)

Fuzzotany said:


> I don't know your currency, shop around though as you'll find huge differences in prices out there.



Well, i guess its up to time now 

To everyone, TheDankness, MrFishy, Fuzzotany and the others, an huge thank you. i'll post pics of the plants as soon as possible, so if you can see i'm in the right track. if you get interested in my plants, feel free to ask what you want (information, pics, etc)

Well, thank you all again 

and...


FREE THE WEED


----------



## TheDankness (Feb 14, 2009)

I don't know your currency either, but it looks like you found a nice little HID kit there. HPS stands for High Pressure Sodium, its what type of bulb the kit uses. It has a color temperature of about 2200 kelvin, a nice orange light for flowering plants, its color simulates the mid day sun near the end of summer. If you have to pick one type of light to use for a whole grow seed to harvest, HPS is the way to go hands down.


----------



## Frank Zappa (Feb 14, 2009)

Frank Zappa said:


> Well, i guess its up to time now
> 
> To everyone, TheDankness, MrFishy, Fuzzotany and the others, an huge thank you. i'll post pics of the plants as soon as possible, so if you can see i'm in the right track. if you get interested in my plants, feel free to ask what you want (information, pics, etc)
> 
> ...


Only one question: can a cannabis plant flower multiple times in its lifetime, or can it flower only one single time?


----------



## TheDankness (Feb 14, 2009)

Just once man, they're an annual. Once them buds are done its chop chop.


----------



## panhead (Feb 14, 2009)

A couple quick Zappa trivia question for ya Frank.

From the album titled Just Another Band From LA ,what was the name of Billy the Mountian's wife ?

Also,while being chased by a band of hippy's who were angry over the invention of the calander, because now they could tell how old they were,where did " Gregory Peckory" take refuge so the hippy's couldnt cast sinister glances at him, through their acid glinting burned out eyeballs !

Last question Frank,what was the name of the cosmic new super hero of the current economic slump who saved the day,the one who wore the Dudley Doo Right wrist watch & Flexy Bracelett.


----------



## Frank Zappa (Feb 14, 2009)

TheDankness said:


> Just once man, they're an annual. Once them buds are done its chop chop.



So people growing marijuana have to plant new seedling every now and then?

Well, the name of his wife is Ethel, the others i dont remember, sorry. I like other Frank Zappa's kind of albums


----------



## TheDankness (Feb 14, 2009)

Frank Zappa said:


> So people growing marijuana have to plant new seedling every now and then?


Clones my friend. Once you get one female you can turn it into as many as you want. Check out the GrowFAQ, look under marijuana growing the basics, and click on cloning. It should list several articles on what it is and how to do it.


----------



## Frank Zappa (Feb 14, 2009)

TheDankness said:


> Clones my friend. Once you get one female you can turn it into as many as you want. Check out the GrowFAQ, look under marijuana growing the basics, and click on cloning. It should list several articles on what it is and how to do it.



Thanks again, dude. You are a good helper

By the way, just explain why you wrotte that in you signature. Its funny xD


----------



## Frank Zappa (Feb 14, 2009)

Frank Zappa said:


> Thanks again, dude. You are a good helper
> 
> By the way, just explain why you wrotte that in you signature. Its funny xD


Sorry, i cant manage to find those articles you told me about, and i got pretty interested in that. can you give me the link?


----------



## Frank Zappa (Feb 14, 2009)

Frank Zappa said:


> Sorry, i cant manage to find those articles you told me about, and i got pretty interested in that. can you give me the link?



Ha, found it. Thanks anyay


----------



## panhead (Feb 14, 2009)

Frank Zappa said:


> So people growing marijuana have to plant new seedling every now and then?
> 
> Well, the name of his wife is Ethel, the others i dont remember, sorry. I like other Frank Zappa's kind of albums


C'mon frank ya gotta remember,ethyl was the wife like you said,Gregory Peckory hid in the mouth of Billy the Mountian & the super hero was Studabaker Hawk,remember, the guy who spread maple syrup all over the inside of his thighs until he was covered in flies 

I like every album Frank ever recorded,some are good & others are legandary but i like them all,ive got his entire collection along with a massive number of bootlegs,ive seen Frank live several times back when Flo & Eddie from the turtles were still in the mothers,then luckily i got to see the greatest band he ever had when George Duke & Jean Luc-Ponty were still in the mothers of invention,then with Terry & Dale Bozzio,Steve Via & Adrian Belew from King Crimson fame.

One of my brothers actually got to see Frank conduct a peice of music with a full orchestra when he was somewhere in Germany years back before he died & im pretty sure Frank was sick even then,i think it was the Frankfurt concerts he got to see but im not 100% positive since it was so long ago,he is a huge fan of orchestral music & to this day when we talk music he says it was the best show he'd ever attended & seeing Frank conduct was one of the high points of his life,ive allways been very jealous of that too,i'd of paid large amounts of cash to have had the privelage to watch Frank conduct.

The last few years we've been diggin on the Zappa Plays Zappa tours when they come to Michigan,have you been to see Dweezil lead the new band yet ?


----------



## Frank Zappa (Feb 15, 2009)

panhead said:


> C'mon frank ya gotta remember,ethyl was the wife like you said,Gregory Peckory hid in the mouth of Billy the Mountian & the super hero was Studabaker Hawk,remember, the guy who spread maple syrup all over the inside of his thighs until he was covered in flies
> 
> I like every album Frank ever recorded,some are good & others are legandary but i like them all,ive got his entire collection along with a massive number of bootlegs,ive seen Frank live several times back when Flo & Eddie from the turtles were still in the mothers,then luckily i got to see the greatest band he ever had when George Duke & Jean Luc-Ponty were still in the mothers of invention,then with Terry & Dale Bozzio,Steve Via & Adrian Belew from King Crimson fame.
> 
> ...


Dude, it is amazing to see another fellow loving Zappa's Music like i do. I agree with your words, every single album is good, and some are legendary, couldnt agree more 

The problem is, in this miserable country i live, its almost impossible to get his music, and e never ever played live here. I know, it sucks, but that doesnt make me love is music even for a bit less. Please, keep supporting him as you are doing, for if i had that chance, i'm 100% positive i would do the same.
Now, because of your music tastes, i shal bless your plants to grow twicest long and for your buds to grow twicest fat in THC. Keep smoking, keep listening to his music, or otherwise i will...

TIE YOU TO, THE WHIPPING POST!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frank Zappa (Feb 15, 2009)

Frank Zappa said:


> Dude, it is amazing to see another fellow loving Zappa's Music like i do. I agree with your words, every single album is good, and some are legendary, couldnt agree more
> 
> The problem is, in this miserable country i live, its almost impossible to get his music, and e never ever played live here. I know, it sucks, but that doesnt make me love is music even for a bit less. Please, keep supporting him as you are doing, for if i had that chance, i'm 100% positive i would do the same.
> Now, because of your music tastes, i shal bless your plants to grow twicest long and for your buds to grow twicest fat in THC. Keep smoking, keep listening to his music, or otherwise i will...
> ...


I have two questions:

1. If i grow only one plant, when should i clone it to keep myself supplied? I only smoke one joint a day, so i guess one plant should do it.

2. If i only need one plant, what is the best suitable light kit? Isnt buying a 250w HPS wasting money for nothing? Arent there cheaper or more suitable ways to go?

Thanks everyone, and keep up


----------



## Fuzzotany (Feb 15, 2009)

I already gave you the lumens req'd for an area, it's up to you how you get it. CFLs tend to give fluffier buds though. Make a few clones and pick the healthiest one, clones aren't 100% in most cases. You have to get the timing done yourself as it will depend on how big you want your plant when you flower. I'd determine that by growing big 1st then scaling down if need be.


----------



## Frank Zappa (Feb 15, 2009)

Fuzzotany said:


> I already gave you the lumens req'd for an area, it's up to you how you get it. CFLs tend to give fluffier buds though. Make a few clones and pick the healthiest one, clones aren't 100% in most cases. You have to get the timing done yourself as it will depend on how big you want your plant when you flower. I'd determine that by growing big 1st then scaling down if need be.


its like, i only need the lights for 2-3 small plants. what is a budget way to go? sorry, but i'm kinda noob at this, and i need clearer answers, like, telling me straight away what to buy


----------



## Fuzzotany (Feb 15, 2009)

Okay the shopping list for the plants:
Soil
Pearlite
Pots
Nutrients (liquid is the way to go here)
Soil PH tester
Liquid PH control kit

Then the room:
Wood to make a box
Screws, hinges etc. 
Fans for ventilation (PC fans hooked to a 12v transformer work for small grows)
Mylar (reflective foil material, better than mirror finish)
Something to catch or drain runoff from watering.

Lighting can be as easy as plugging in plastic sockets into a multi-outlet strip and mounting it in the box. Me, I'd make a CFL box for veg/clones and a HPS box for flower. There's a ton of stuff in the DIY section, not all of its good but take awhile and look through a few pages.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 15, 2009)

Scribed...lol...

I am into miniatures and bonsais too...

And Zappa ROCKS...!!!!

I'll be back with some of m creations...

Cheers....


----------



## eza82 (Feb 15, 2009)

LOL..... im in.......... Planting from seed in bonsi pot??...Y not, intend on useing a CHEMICAL GROWTH RESTRICTER....like BONSI or something similar, as well as bonsi wire. Will try to do the bonsi outdoors.... and intend on making it a feminized seeding female. ROFL......!!!! This is going to be a laugh....

That origanal post had to be doctor`ed.. it aint going to look that good....


----------



## Frank Zappa (Feb 15, 2009)

Fuzzotany said:


> Okay the shopping list for the plants:
> Soil
> Pearlite
> Pots
> ...


i have the room, ventilation, plants, so...
is a 150w cfl enough?
thanks pal


----------



## Frank Zappa (Feb 15, 2009)

eza82 said:


> LOL..... im in.......... Planting from seed in bonsi pot??...Y not, intend on useing a CHEMICAL GROWTH RESTRICTER....like BONSI or something similar, as well as bonsi wire. Will try to do the bonsi outdoors.... and intend on making it a feminized seeding female. ROFL......!!!! This is going to be a laugh....
> 
> That origanal post had to be doctor`ed.. it aint going to look that good....


are you making fun of it?


----------



## eza82 (Feb 15, 2009)

no, im actually going to give it a go... would make for a good kitchen window plant....
Im just highly amused by the prospect.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 15, 2009)

As promised... some of my smaller plants....


----------



## panhead (Feb 15, 2009)

Frank Zappa said:


> its like, i only need the lights for 2-3 small plants. what is a budget way to go? sorry, but i'm kinda noob at this, and i need clearer answers, like, telling me straight away what to buy


You cant look at growing weed that way with a dead set low price in mind,having a budget that is low is one thing but plants need a bare minumum of light to be healthy,this is where the bulk of start up costs will be,plan on spending about $200 to get up and running with a system that will grow weed,anything less & chances are quality will be effected,also keep in mind that 2 or 3 plants usually means 2 or 3 ounces of dried buds so why not have those 2 or 3 ounces be the best they can be quality wise,a $200 investment is a budget system,set up can be cheaper but quality will be lowered.

The way to achieve top quality buds is with high pressure sodium lighting or (HPS),anything less like cfl's is an inferior light source,cfl's will work but they are far inferoir when compared to hps,cfl's produce less buds than hps & the quality of the bud is also less,another drawback to using cfl's is extended grow time,no light system is as fast as hps,this produces savings because grow time is shorter,on a gram per watt basis there is no equal to hps,then on a watt per dolar ratio the 400 watt hps systems are the best bang for the buck.

You can get a complete plug and play hps systems on ebay for between $100 & $200 depending on dealer & where you live,prices variate.

This is what you want,it is a starter type system,smaller systems like 250 watt systems & cfl's will work but going smaller will affect yeild,this is the smallest system i would ever reccomend to anybody,anything smaller is a toy in my opinion & not worth the time or money.







You'll then need a timer to control light cycles,stick to analog timers as they are more reliable & last longer than digital timers,this is a timer & can be bought on ebay or hardware stores,they cost between $5 & $20 each.







You then need a fan to blow air on the plants,this stimulates them into building healthier plants,its also the best way to keep spider mites out of the garden,alot of people make big mistakes in this area by not having enough moving air on the plants,spider mites hate free moving air,an oscalating fan is the best choice.

Dont make the mistake alot of other new growers do by trying to go too cheap at first,we see this alot,people are just dying to get started & buy thre cheapest lights they can get,then later on start having problems,this leads to spending more cash,at the end of the grow you end up having spent more on a bunch of cobbled up lights than you would of had you bought the proper light right from the start,the proper light is a 400 watt system as pictured,again anything less is a toy & will ending up costing you more by the end of the grow,we've seen this a million times.


----------



## eza82 (Feb 15, 2009)

I have Just started to make my own bonsi about 1 1/2 yrs ago..... From JUNIPER PINE.... 
















Here is my experiment bonsi- BONSI ON A ROCK.........
Under the soil is a rock.... plant has been placed over the top and filled in..... Each month Ill take alittle bit more soil.... Eventually the roots will run down the rock into soil below... Fully exposing the rock & the roots, & base of tree all on top of the rock.....










Been going for about 4mths that one!







Getting there SLOWLY......


----------



## Frank Zappa (Feb 15, 2009)

panhead said:


> You cant look at growing weed that way with a dead set low price in mind,having a budget that is low is one thing but plants need a bare minumum of light to be healthy,this is where the bulk of start up costs will be,plan on spending about $200 to get up and running with a system that will grow weed,anything less & chances are quality will be effected,also keep in mind that 2 or 3 plants usually means 2 or 3 ounces of dried buds so why not have those 2 or 3 ounces be the best they can be quality wise,a $200 investment is a budget system,set up can be cheaper but quality will be lowered.
> 
> The way to achieve top quality buds is with high pressure sodium lighting or (HPS),anything less like cfl's is an inferior light source,cfl's will work but they are far inferoir when compared to hps,cfl's produce less buds than hps & the quality of the bud is also less,another drawback to using cfl's is extended grow time,no light system is as fast as hps,this produces savings because grow time is shorter,on a gram per watt basis there is no equal to hps,then on a watt per dolar ratio the 400 watt hps systems are the best bang for the buck.
> 
> ...


thanks to you all for showing interest.
well, i think i can see it more clearer.
are there any west european users? cause the weather factor is a think to include here. my plants are 10 days old and here is how they look like:



damn small and damn slow groing. from the 7 only 6 have new leaves, small ones...

well, thanks anyway. i think i got i clear.
i'll start the investiment soon

only one question:

1. for how many weeks do you veg your plant?and for how many weeks do you flower it?

again, thanks to you all


----------



## Frank Zappa (Feb 15, 2009)

and dude, thats some yummy plants


----------



## Frank Zappa (Feb 15, 2009)

that's some cool bonsais


----------



## jm30 (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm doing one of my G13 Haze plants Bonzai style. I vegged for 2 mos. Topped the plant a couple times. I'm now 5 weeks into flower and the buds are looking fantastic. I did a lot of trimming and training during veg that resulted in multiple tops. I'll snap a pic later and try and post it soon. I'm very proud of my bonsai and will yield over an ounce. Oh yeah, you wanna go organic get the whole line of foxfarms and follow thier soil schedule. Oh, and use some organic molasses for some phat buds.Peace.


----------



## panhead (Feb 15, 2009)

jm30 said:


> Oh yeah, you wanna go organic get the whole line of foxfarms and follow thier soil schedule. Oh, and use some organic molasses for some phat buds.Peace.


Being that this man has stated several times that he is on a budget why would you reccomend the absolute most expensive soil mixture on earth 

Just so you know frank Fox Farms is good soil as is their fertilizers but they are not anything special & surely nothing secret,using Fox Farms can yeild some excellent results but no better than a soil mix that you can make up yourself using products from any nursery at 1/10 the cost.

Same with Fox Farms fertilizers,if you have alot of cash there is nothing wrong with them but you can get just as good fertilizer for $10,again at 1/10 the cost of the full line of Fox Farms Fertilizers.

Research what nutrients marijuana plants need & take notes,smae gose for soil,research recipies for soil to plant marijuana in & take notes again,you'll save a few hundred bucks.

I hate spending money needlessly, fertilizers & soil are the 2 areas where if you research properly you can do just as good using economy products as with ultra expensive products,light is the one area that cannot be bypassed or skimped on,its the most important aspect of growing by far.


----------



## panhead (Feb 16, 2009)

Frank Zappa said:


> Only one question: can a cannabis plant flower multiple times in its lifetime, or can it flower only one single time?


This thread needs disected,the answer you got on this question is wrong,not only can cannabis be flowered multiple times (over & over again) it's a pretty common pratice,it's called "re-vegging" the plant & something im doing as we speak with a few of my plants.

After you harvest all the buds you leave small amounts of vegatation on the plant,then take the root mass & cut about 60% of the old root mass away & repot in fresh soil,feed the plant with a dose of nitrogen then throw the plant back on 24 hours light & wait for new vegatative growth,new leaves will sprout & turn into new branches,once new branches appear then the plant can be re-budded,over & over again,this is not at all uncommon or a secret method.


----------



## Fuzzotany (Feb 16, 2009)

panhead said:


> This thread needs disected,the answer you got on this question is wrong,not only can cannabis be flowered multiple times (over & over again) it's a pretty common pratice,it's called "re-vegging" the plant & something im doing as we speak with a few of my plants.
> 
> After you harvest all the buds you leave small amounts of vegatation on the plant,then take the root mass & cut about 60% of the old root mass away & repot in fresh soil,feed the plant with a dose of nitrogen then throw the plant back on 24 hours light & wait for new vegatative growth,new leaves will sprout & turn into new branches,once new branches appear then the plant can be re-budded,over & over again,this is not at all uncommon or a secret method.



Every time I did this my plant went all retard and started growing funny leaves and branching off in odd ways, it's an abomination I tell you.


----------



## panhead (Feb 16, 2009)

Fuzzotany said:


> Every time I did this my plant went all retard and started growing funny leaves and branching off in odd ways, it's an abomination I tell you.


Its not an abomination, its all part of the normal revegitating process,had you let the plants live they would have pushed past the abnormal growth you experienced & started growing under normal conditions again & been able to reflower again as well.


----------



## TheDankness (Feb 16, 2009)

panhead said:


> Its not an abomination, its all part of the normal revegitating process,had you let the plants live they would have pushed past the abnormal growth you experienced & started growing under normal conditions again & been able to reflower again as well.


I am the one that answered his question and said it only flowers once. Maryjane is *supposed* to only flower once, we are just fucking with nature when we re-veg. I know about re-vegging, but I have also seen some mutant plants come from doing it haha. We all have to remember we're working with a bit of a noob here, lets let him get his feet wet before we teach him how to play god haha.


----------



## Frank Zappa (Feb 16, 2009)

TheDankness said:


> I am the one that answered his question and said it only flowers once. Maryjane is *supposed* to only flower once, we are just fucking with nature when we re-veg. I know about re-vegging, but I have also seen some mutant plants come from doing it haha. We all have to remember we're working with a bit of a noob here, lets let him get his feet wet before we teach him how to play god haha.


 
Reading that plants can re-veg is awesome. it will make me save money on root hormones, and it will be a lot easier to me, believe it. I think its more difficult to clone than to re-veg, but everyone has their opinion, and who am i to judge it. well, i only have one final question:

1. how many weeks do you recomend veging, and how many weeks do you recomend flowering?

Again, thanks dudes

free the weed


----------



## TheDankness (Feb 16, 2009)

I would say for your needs veg the plants until they are 6-12 inches tall, this will result in plants that end up between 18-36 inches from my experience. You're wrong about the cloning thing though. Cloning is fucking easy, all you need is a cup of water for gods sake(did you read about the water cloning technique?). Re-vegging a plant takes a long time, and as stated, can cause some funky mutations. Look into cloning a little more and I'm sure you'll find it to be a better option than repeatedly re-vegging the same plant haha.


----------



## Frank Zappa (Feb 16, 2009)

TheDankness said:


> I would say for your needs veg the plants until they are 6-12 inches tall, this will result in plants that end up between 18-36 inches from my experience. You're wrong about the cloning thing though. Cloning is fucking easy, all you need is a cup of water for gods sake(did you read about the water cloning technique?). Re-vegging a plant takes a long time, and as stated, can cause some funky mutations. Look into cloning a little more and I'm sure you'll find it to be a better option than repeatedly re-vegging the same plant haha.


i must say you all surprise me every time. whenever i think i'm close to all the answers, you give me more questions and that's a good thing 

well, i guess i need to learn a bit more about water cloning. i'll definetely look it up. do you have any links to this technique?

and what about my question, does anyone have answers?

take care, and keep up

oh, and Panhead, if you ever wanna talk about Frank Zappa's music, go ahead. What i think is that i've only been listening to some Frank's cd's an not others. If you have any question, feel free to talk about it. I also apreciate very much your wisdom and cousels


----------



## Frank Zappa (Feb 16, 2009)

Frank Zappa said:


> i must say you all surprise me every time. whenever i think i'm close to all the answers, you give me more questions and that's a good thing
> 
> well, i guess i need to learn a bit more about water cloning. i'll definetely look it up. do you have any links to this technique?
> 
> ...


by the way, i have a bag full of seeds.

as i will only begin my investiment thursday, if anyone has female or feminized seeds that doesnt need and gives away, or sells, please, let me know


----------



## MrFishy (Feb 16, 2009)

If it weren't for re-vegs' many would have no strain. It's the only way (I know of) to capture an exotic strain from a bag grow. With re-veg and cloning skills growers can assure themselves a top-notch crop. Without these skills, well, you either need to buy exotics or chance growing who-knows-what (with no way to save it)
I've been re-vegging for 30-some years. Never had a failure. I like the funky growth that ensues when a plant is re-vegged.
It's SASSY.

Pan- Howdy, Bud . . . I've never trimmed the roots (on re-vegs') but can see that this would make perfect sense in re-veg, especially in generations 3-thru-infinity. Gen2 has always done fine w/o the trim, for me anyway.


----------



## Cyndrindale (Feb 16, 2009)

I have a bonsai plant that was my weak seedling, yet to my surprise it is now my strongest. I topped it and it is in a 5 inch pot! Haha. I never did this before but it can be done for sure you just need to water it like every other day minimum. I do not have a camera but it is going to be two big donkeydick colas, I am guessing I will get at least 1.5 oz dry from it. Oh ya I use all organics, just bat and rabbit shits with teas in between.


----------



## panhead (Feb 16, 2009)

MrFishy said:


> If it weren't for re-vegs' many would have no strain. It's the only way (I know of) to capture an exotic strain from a bag grow. With re-veg and cloning skills growers can assure themselves a top-notch crop. Without these skills, well, you either need to buy exotics or chance growing who-knows-what (with no way to save it)
> I've been re-vegging for 30-some years. Never had a failure. I like the funky growth that ensues when a plant is re-vegged.
> It's SASSY.
> 
> Pan- Howdy, Bud . . . I've never trimmed the roots (on re-vegs') but can see that this would make perfect sense in re-veg, especially in generations 3-thru-infinity. Gen2 has always done fine w/o the trim, for me anyway.


Hey fishy, long time 

The funky growth is kinda cool isnt it,i had a big ass leaf that was the size of my hand but looked more like clover than it did pot,i was wanting the whole plant to keep pumping out those big ass clover leafs but it straightened out & got normal.

Whats the most re veg's you've done on a plant,im on my 3rd right now with my avatar bud plant.


----------



## panhead (Feb 16, 2009)

Frank Zappa said:


> by the way, i have a bag full of seeds.
> 
> as i will only begin my investiment thursday, if anyone has female or feminized seeds that doesnt need and gives away, or sells, please, let me know


Oh yeah  im all about frank.

Dig this,i collect Zappa Memorilabillia (spelling),ive got a ton of shit including a signed Shiek Yer Booty album but these bad boy's are the pride of my Zappa collection.

Ever seen Frank Zappa postage stamps 







If you have not checked out Franks son Dweezil's rendetion of the Zappa band you should,its pretty much a must for all Zappa fans,dweezil does a fantastic job as well as all the other musicians,he pulls in Napolean Murphy Brock,Steve Vai,Terry Bozzio & Ray White.

The Zappa Plays Zappa band is very close to what i remember franks band sounding like when he had Jean Luc-Ponty & George duke in the band,these guys get down.

Dweezil took 2 years to study his fathers picking & playing style before starting this band,they cover a well rounded selection of Franks music & play many of the modern classical peices frank was famous for along with most of the more difficult jazz numbers of Franks.
If the Modern Classical compositions of Franks interest you then Inca Roads in a no miss video,Dweezil did one fuck of a job recreating what Frank & George Duke sounded like back in the 1070's when i saw them play together,it's erie to even hear its so close a rendition,just the fact where Dweezil was able to scour all the music schools like Juliard & find protege type musicians capable of playing these peices is a feat in itself. 

Check em out.

Eat That Question.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxoNPg6cv04

Inca Roads part 1.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IndxxjZe1c

Inca Roads part 2.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rG3uor4lNBc

Peaches En Regallia.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQiSlG_ziVA&feature=related

They also cover all the insane stunt guitar numbers of Franks.

Zombie Woff.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cpf2IoJZhqI


----------



## Frank Zappa (Feb 17, 2009)

panhead said:


> Oh yeah  im all about frank.
> 
> Dig this,i collect Zappa Memorilabillia (spelling),ive got a ton of shit including a signed Shiek Yer Booty album but these bad boy's are the pride of my Zappa collection.
> 
> ...


Dude, that collection is something to be proud of, with capital letters

i'll try to writte here my favourite Zappa cd's and his musicians that kept it going:

first of all, my favourite DVD is Does humour belong in music. i hear it every day after smokig a joint,a and believe me, it chills one down. here are the cd's i listen too:

does humour belong in music
roxy and elsewhere
You can't do that on stage anymore Vol. 2 
You can't do that on stage anymore Vol. 3
The best band You never heard in Your life

unfortunately, i never had noone to introduce me to new stuff, so i only listen to these, although i have all the cd's and some bootlegs, but these cound as the top favourite cd's i have. i listen to these every day, every single day. i know them back and forward, every note and sentence, so, if you have any questions regarding these, i'll be able to answer right away.

here are my favourite Zappa musicians:

George Duke
Scott Thunis
Ike Willis
Ruth Underworth
Napoleon Murphy Brock (check Dummy up in Roxy and Elswhere. This guy is really funny )
Bobby Martin (he thrills one down to the bone singing Whipping Post)

well, as you can see, i am not one veteran Zappa listener, but believe me, he is my favourite musician of all the time

keep up, and may Zappa be with you


----------



## TheDankness (Feb 17, 2009)

Here's the link to water cloning. It takes a little bit longer than normal cloning, I'm guessing its because it doesn't use any hormones. Mine usually are ready for transplant at about a week and a half. I'll say it again everyone, way less trouble than re-vegging a plant.

https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=190

I guess I could see re-vegging if you want to keep the genetics of a fully flowered plant, but I still don't understand why you wouldn't just take a clone before you put it into flower. You don't even need a veg room, I put mine on the kitchen counter and leave the overhead lights on, and it works hahahaha.


----------



## Frank Zappa (Feb 17, 2009)

TheDankness said:


> Here's the link to water cloning. It takes a little bit longer than normal cloning, I'm guessing its because it doesn't use any hormones. Mine usually are ready for transplant at about a week and a half. I'll say it again everyone, way less trouble than re-vegging a plant.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=190
> 
> I guess I could see re-vegging if you want to keep the genetics of a fully flowered plant, but I still don't understand why you wouldn't just take a clone before you put it into flower. You don't even need a veg room, I put mine on the kitchen counter and leave the overhead lights on, and it works hahahaha.


thanks dude. that really helps a lot.
what i was thinking was that if you have one plant, you clone, flower, harvest, re-veg, and sudently, with some time, two plants, then tree, then four, then you know, without much problem, you get to slowly multiply your amount


----------



## panhead (Feb 17, 2009)

Frank Zappa said:


> Dude, that collection is something to be proud of, with capital letters
> 
> i'll try to writte here my favourite Zappa cd's and his musicians that kept it going:
> 
> ...


I like that era of the band as well,i allways thought Bobby Martins voice was amazing on all the old blues cut's frank would have him sing,his rendition of The Illinois Ennema Bandit is my favorite because of his vocals,ive spoken with Scott Thunes over the internet several times years back,talk about a nice guy,very down to earth when speaking to me,it's a shame he no longer performs,after leaving the Zappa band he quit playing music as a profession.

Ruth Underwood also quit playing music as a profession right after leaving The Mothers of Invention.

Frank was such an amazing man & did so many great things it sickens me to see how most people feel & think about him,most think he was a drug crazed mad man & only know him for his silly comical side for songs like Dont Eat The Yellow Snow or Dinamoe Hum,most people dont realize he was one of the most accomplished guitar players music has ever seen,master fusion jazz composer/musician,or that he was an accomplished composer,orchestra leader & conductor who also wrote very serious classical music, or that his compositional skills included being able to write modern classical peices that were so complicated that even The London Symphony Orchestra were not able to properly play his music,most of the serious music community (classical music) put's Frank on the same level as Bach,Brahms or Beehtoven while most my fellow americans barely know anything about him. 

Here's a trivia tid bit,did ya know that Frank was the Minister of Trade Tourism & Culture for The Czeck Republic,that is until the United States government stepped in & demanded that he be released from duty or else the USA would not help the Czech people in any way,allways pissed me off that my government would shit on a man who will go down in history as one of the most important Modern Classical composers of all time . 

Have you ever checked out this Dutch Television Doccumentary about Frank,its the best Doccumentary ive seen so far on Frank,lotsa ex Zappa band members in the biography give real insight into the amazing genius he was & how hard it was for them to learn how to play his music.

Part 1.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=znLHXVFYoRM

Part 2.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM6h9RmAim4&feature=related

Part 2-B

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTwuTAjzblQ&feature=related

Part 3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-V007bigQA&feature=related

Part 4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZK97lw0CmM&feature=related

Part 5

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bkYQNVrs35g&feature=related


----------



## Frank Zappa (Feb 18, 2009)

panhead said:


> I like that era of the band as well,i allways thought Bobby Martins voice was amazing on all the old blues cut's frank would have him sing,his rendition of The Illinois Ennema Bandit is my favorite because of his vocals,ive spoken with Scott Thunes over the internet several times years back,talk about a nice guy,very down to earth when speaking to me,it's a shame he no longer performs,after leaving the Zappa band he quit playing music as a profession.
> 
> Ruth Underwood also quit playing music as a profession right after leaving The Mothers of Invention.
> 
> ...


i agree with everything you said. i think its the same thing about marijuana. the world is not prepared to deal with some issues, and i think it was the case of frank. he was not a drug mad man, he was, in my opinion, a genious behing recogning. i dont know if you have ever seen it, but in the baby snakes dvd, his stop motions are really out of this world. he wasnt only a good musician. he was a good man, doing great everything he did. i miss the fact i cant give him my respects, cause i think with his death, the world lost one of its greatest genious. but lets face it, in this unfair world people like him suffer a lot, as we do, trying to live our lives.
albrecht durer said that if an artist lived forever, he would continue to amaze us with every piece of art. i know that if frank was still alive, he would kick ass, definetely.
by the way, i listened to your songs posted, one of my favourite, zombie woof, and i am going to get the zappa plays zappa dvd for sure. i also agree when you say dweezil is kicking ass. frank is proud of him, whenever he is, cause he is following his father steps. lets give dweezil time to amaze us. i'm sure he will


----------



## Frank Zappa (Feb 18, 2009)

Frank Zappa said:


> i agree with everything you said. i think its the same thing about marijuana. the world is not prepared to deal with some issues, and i think it was the case of frank. he was not a drug mad man, he was, in my opinion, a genious behing recogning. i dont know if you have ever seen it, but in the baby snakes dvd, his stop motions are really out of this world. he wasnt only a good musician. he was a good man, doing great everything he did. i miss the fact i cant give him my respects, cause i think with his death, the world lost one of its greatest genious. but lets face it, in this unfair world people like him suffer a lot, as we do, trying to live our lives.
> albrecht durer said that if an artist lived forever, he would continue to amaze us with every piece of art. i know that if frank was still alive, he would kick ass, definetely.
> by the way, i listened to your songs posted, one of my favourite, zombie woof, and i am going to get the zappa plays zappa dvd for sure. i also agree when you say dweezil is kicking ass. frank is proud of him, whenever he is, cause he is following his father steps. lets give dweezil time to amaze us. i'm sure he will



i'm on part three of the documenjtary and i'll just writte what's on my mind:

F
R
A
N
K

I
S

T
H
E

B
E
S
T
!


----------



## Frank Zappa (Feb 18, 2009)

frank zappa said:


> i'm on part three of the documenjtary and i'll just writte what's on my mind:
> 
> F
> r
> ...


come on everyone!!!!isnt that mustache enough proof he is the best!???!he is the best!!!!!


----------



## Fuzzotany (Feb 18, 2009)

Less time bumping ur own thread, more time growing.. mmhmm


----------



## Babs34 (Feb 18, 2009)

*Well damn, nuff about Zappa.....let's see your bonsai. *


----------



## Frank Zappa (Feb 26, 2009)

Babs34 said:


> *Well damn, nuff about Zappa.....let's see your bonsai. *


wanna see my bonsai?


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 26, 2009)

Frank Zappa said:


> wanna see my bonsai?


Show me yours and I'll show you mine... lol...


----------



## weedyoo (Feb 26, 2009)

put me in to some thinking


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 6, 2009)

Could this qualify as a Bonsai...??? 

The picture is just about life size...


----------



## DrGreenFinger (Mar 8, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Could this qualify as a Bonsai...???
> 
> The picture is just about life size...


FIN' GORGEOUS!!! I'd say that qualifies.


----------



## danocean111213 (Sep 23, 2010)

Im responding to this thread for the interest of BONSAI CANNABIS.
I have been doing this hobby for about 3 years,specifically in bonsai style cannabis cultivation.

I would like others who have this interest in BONSAI CANNABIS to come and visit my YOUTUBE channel

http://www.youtube.com/user/danocean111213#p/u <-"the link is safe..its youtube"

i have lots of tips that could help others like yourself with this fun hobby.

sincerely,jay peace


----------



## BigBudE (Sep 23, 2010)

I dont have any pictures but my cousin has done this but he used a regular shallow bonsai pot (like the one on the first page picture) and it did look similar. He said that the small container size kept it from geting to big and from what i know that part makes since.My cousin also used to do a perpetual SOG in 1gal pots but then swithed to the 3gal becouse not enough at harvest.
BigBudE


----------



## WillyPhister (Sep 23, 2010)

This is my first attempt at a bonsai. This is just a random bagseed plant that I took a clone from and grown under a single 42 watt CFL. This plant a was two or three weeks from finishing when these pics were taken (i cant really remember it was like a year ago). I used Fox Farm Big Bloom and Tiger Bloom. When harvest time came she was barely taller than a Bic Lighter. I yielded 10 grams from her, the buds were quite tight and dense as well. It was amazing smoke too, extremely potent but the flavor was just not there, same as the plant that the this clone was taken from which was grown organically outside. CFLs are their most efficient when your growing tiny bonsai's, its easier to slam them cfls right down close on tiny ass plant and make the best use of them. I have a couple more bonsai's going right now, same scenario 42w cfls, clones from bagseed but this time I let them veg a couple weeks, super cropped and lst'ed them. They should be no taller than this plant but Im expecting at least double the yield per. I would have taken pictures of the harvest of this plant but of course my camera went to hell at the time and I still need to get a new one so I can post pics of my current plants.


----------



## WillyPhister (Sep 28, 2010)

bee you emm pee


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Sep 28, 2010)

subed..sweet thread


----------

